
Show HN: API to detect abusive content in 27 languages - vadimberman
Hello HN,<p>I am Vadim of Tisane Labs (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tisane.ai" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tisane.ai</a>). We build text analytics APIs.<p>My natural language processing journey started over a decade ago, when I built an NLP engine with an emphasis on scalability across languages. The engine served as a foundation of a startup I cofounded in 2010 (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;LinguaSys" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;LinguaSys</a>), which had Mark Cuban as an investor and was acquired in 2015.<p>Utilizing our expertise, we&#x27;re trying to tackle one of the most painful issues with the Internet today: abusive content. Hate speech, sexual harassment, cyberbullying are difficult to detect. Today&#x27;s solutions mostly look for obscenities; correlation with training datasets only works with limited demos as the patterns of abuse are too many. Hate speech is more than just ethnic slurs.<p>The API is a generic analytical engine, so it may be used for other purposes as well, but abusive content is our main focus.<p>We&#x27;d love to hear your feedback, ideas, wishes, and complaints.
======
web64
Looks interesting, but I couldn't get the code samples to work. Would be good
to have all languages available in the demo on the website.

~~~
vadimberman
Thanks, Web64.

What was the issue? Any error messages or you just didn't get the output you
wanted?

I imagine you're interested in Norwegian?

EDIT: I forgot to mention that you don't need to code to test-drive. You can
simply dump your JSON in the console (the "Try it" button:
[https://dev.tisane.ai/docs/services/5a3b6668a3511b11cc292655...](https://dev.tisane.ai/docs/services/5a3b6668a3511b11cc292655/operations/5a3b7177a3511b11cc29265c/console)).

~~~
web64
Yes, I would like to test for Scandinavian languages as there are not many
multilingual NLP apis available. Not even Google/Microsoft/AWS has
multilingual support.

The error I'm getting is:

    
    
      Request Error
      The server encountered an error processing the request. The exception message is 'Invalid JSON string literal format. At line 1, column 1.'. See server logs for more details. The exception stack trace is: 
      at System.Runtime.Serialization.Json.JavaScriptReader.ReadStringLiteral()
      at System.Runtime.Serialization.Json.JavaScriptReader.ReadCore()
      at System.Runtime.Serialization.Json.JavaScriptReader.Read()
      at System.Json.JsonValue.Load(TextReader textReader)
      at Tisane.Server.Parse(Stream json)
      at SyncInvokeParse(Object , Object[] , Object[] )
      at System.ServiceModel.Dispatcher.SyncMethodInvoker.Invoke(Object instance, Object[] inputs, Object[]&amp; outputs)
      at System.ServiceModel.Dispatcher.DispatchOperationRuntime.InvokeBegin(MessageRpc&amp; rpc)
      at System.ServiceModel.Dispatcher.ImmutableDispatchRuntime.ProcessMessage5(MessageRpc&amp; rpc)
      at System.ServiceModel.Dispatcher.ImmutableDispatchRuntime.ProcessMessage11(MessageRpc&amp; rpc)
      at System.ServiceModel.Dispatcher.MessageRpc.Process(Boolean isOperationContextSet)
    
    

using these parameters:

    
    
      $parameters = array(
         'content'  => "Babylonians should not be allowed at managerial positions.",
         'language' => 'en'
      );

~~~
vadimberman
Thank you!

I will need the entire client code though. Let's switch to email - the one you
logged on with is OK, right?

EDIT: sent.

